# sturgeon savannah river



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

inbetween catching fish today i noticed this object floating near the shore. i could tell it was a fish. it looks to me to be a sturgeon, about 5ft. long, something took a big bite out of it from what i could tell. 
is this unusual for this kind of a fish to be near the mouth of the savannah river?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah it looks bit up.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

not unusual up here..they like to cruise and jump around up top too..maybe hit by a boat prop.


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

here in VA on the james boats hit them all the time and once in a wile they find there way on to somebody's cat bait. There in a legend around here i have herd 2 or 3 times it is that a sturgeon jumped out of the water and landed on a fisherman and they had to get the fire department to use a jack to get the fish off him and i have also herd that there is a photo going around of a sturgeon jumping over somebody's boat it is called photo shop idiot lol.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

I'd guess a boat prop...doesn't really look like a bite. I would not be surprised by an encounter with a boat since they often cruise and "sun" themselves on the surface sometimes putting on a cool show.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

I found one on the beach in Hatteras last year.
It must have come out of the sound.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

There are sturgeon in the river there. Did you report it to the DNR? They would have been interested in that.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Puppy Mullet said:


> I found one on the beach in Hatteras last year.
> It must have come out of the sound.


while not a common catch by any stretch they are found off Hatteras in the winter months.Netters get a few and Stiper research boats pull up a couple a year in the nets.


----------

